# Are Goodyear Eagle RSA Tires Directional? (Stock Tires)



## JY VPI (Dec 3, 2003)

i don't think they are, but i just want to make sure. grazie.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Are Goodyear Eagle RSA Tires Directional? (JY VPI)*

No, but............buy anything but those tires when they wear out, they suck!


----------



## JY VPI (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Are Goodyear Eagle RSA Tires Directional? (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_No, but............buy anything but those tires when they wear out, they suck!

lol thanks. they do suck for sure. i made the "mistake" of not rotating the tires for 25k miles. i switched them back to front (at least i think i did because i had them in the shed for the past 6 months). the horrible treadwear of the two tires may give me a reason to get some new tires.


----------

